# swollen chest help ??



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

My 4 week old chick has a swollen chest. It looks like about where the crop is. I would appreciate any suggestions/help thanks.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

What a cute chick! I am new too my 12 are 1 week old today so I am afraid I can't help. Hope someone comes along soon who can!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Could be sour crop. I dont know how to treat since my birds never had it. Sure someone else could jump in an help u. Wat breed is she. She is beautiful.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Thank you she's an Easter egger. I'll look up sour crop.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I woke up this morning and no more bump. I guess she just stuffed herself more then usual. I know they do that at night time but this was bigger then normal. I will keep an eye on her though just in case. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Glad she is ok!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Thanks me too!


----------

